# My lucky day!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Shot my first Tom this afternoon, called him and a smaller tom across a busy highway, nearly a quarter mile away, in to 8 yards. 21 lbs 9" beard 1 1/4" spurs. Like everyone says I'm hooked. 
Tonight while scouting for a Gobbler for my wife. I picked up the other half of the buck I chased this fall. A day to remember indeed!
[siteimg]1518[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1519[/siteimg]


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Congrats, nice bird and great story (every tom comes with a story). Bringing a strutting tom into range is about as addictive as it gets, and you're the newest addict.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

that's a nice set of sheds and a very fine tom I might add, I don't know if i speak for myself or many, but i'm sick of watching turkey hutnting on the outdoor channel. I'd almost rather watch gold prospecting. But it has to be a rush when your out there in the woods and call one in close. I'm just not a big fan of watching turkey hunts.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

that's a nice bird. congrats


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job!!:beer:

Better to be lucky than good!! Just foolin', it is good to win a few now and then. :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice bird! I hope to get my first turkey in a few weeks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on man!

I like the new plates too. :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was beginning to wonder if that house had eaten you alive. Glad that you are still out there chasing the critters. Let me know if you need anymore of those turkeys thinned out this fall. I've never done it but it looks pretty fun. By the way when is Turtle Days?


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## ViperTwo (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice turkey! Nice sheds too!

I've been looking for sheds, and so far have only found one set, and one half. Both are 8 points, or should I say all 3 have 4 points?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Was out at the father-in-laws farm yesterday and there were a few guys drove up and asked if they could hunt turkeys. They proceeded down into the woods for two hours or more and while they were down there the turkeys came strutting thru the farmyard about twenty yards from us. Man, was that a classic!!!! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

nice....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I was beginning to wonder if that house had eaten you alive. Glad that you are still out there chasing the critters. Let me know if you need anymore of those turkeys thinned out this fall. I've never done it but it looks pretty fun. By the way when is Turtle Days?


I get a chance to sneak out to the "backyard" every once and awhile.
Get a tag this fall Jed, thats when they get thick out there. 
I think Turtle days is the weekend of the 9th or 16th of July. Should be a great time, once again!!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! :lol:

Congrats... Just goes to show that good things can happen!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Turtle days is already calling my name!!! I cant wait!!
congrats on the tom.!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Turtle Days are July 15th & 16th Mark your calendars!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

what the bleep is turtle days.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> what the bleep is turtle days.


The world championship Turtle races in Turtle Lake ND, of course!!!
:beer: 
http://www.wrtc.com/citytl/turtledays.html


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

turtle races, nothing better!

but....

:beer:


----------

